# Help, need new frame..



## bots21 (Jun 1, 2005)

If anyoen can help I'd really appreciate it. I'm looking for a new or slightly/lightly used TCR Comp frame. Preferably one with a carbon steerer fork, but not to picky. Getting back into racing and want something a bit stiffer and lighter than my current Lemond. Any help would be best. Looked in the classified ads here and on ebay. In fact, I was outbid with 20 seconds left on ebay for a TCR Comp 0. That didn't make me happy. Anyway, if anyone out there has any ideas or knows anyone, I'd appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

bots21 said:


> If anyoen can help I'd really appreciate it. I'm looking for a new or slightly/lightly used TCR Comp frame. Preferably one with a carbon steerer fork, but not to picky. Getting back into racing and want something a bit stiffer and lighter than my current Lemond. Any help would be best. Looked in the classified ads here and on ebay. In fact, I was outbid with 20 seconds left on ebay for a TCR Comp 0. That didn't make me happy. Anyway, if anyone out there has any ideas or knows anyone, I'd appreciate it.
> Thanks.


Are you sold on a composite frame, or would you consider alloy? also what are you looking to spend?


----------



## bots21 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Composite...*

Yeah, sold on composite, want to upgrade and like the idea of light weight and vibration dampening. Anyway, trying to leave price up in the air and see what's out there. But, would like to be around $700-800 for a lightly used, or $1000 for new. I may be asking a little low, but you gotta try. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

bots21 said:


> Yeah, sold on composite, want to upgrade and like the idea of light weight and vibration dampening. Anyway, trying to leave price up in the air and see what's out there. But, would like to be around $700-800 for a lightly used, or $1000 for new. I may be asking a little low, but you gotta try. Thanks for the reply.


Sorry. The best I know of locally is a new 03 for 1300
http://www.racycles.com/sdrf/catalog/giant_tcr_composite_03__3865740.htm

And just a heads up. If you're looking for light weight, the 2000 TCR Teams are lighter than the composites. Don't know why, they just are. I have a 2001 TCR Team Ano that is lighter than the new composites. Part of it is the smaller headtube though, so you might not want to go back to 1" headtubes. 

Good luck.


----------

